# WTS Black Library LE Editions and 30th Anniversary Space Marine [W] ���



## Lord of the Night

*WTS Black Library LE Editions and 30th Anniversary Space Marine [W] £££*

Title sums it up. I need cash and I have a boxed 30th Space Marine figure in addition to some BL LE editions that I would like to sell. The LEs are:

The Purge by Anthony Reynolds
Tallarn: Executioner by John French
Brotherhood of the Storm by Chris Wraight
Catechism of Hate by Gav Thorpe

I would ask for £45 per LE and £50 for the 30th Marine, I am open to negotiating on the price.


LotN


----------

